# Effects of Fluoxetine on DP



## Jbenton6 (Aug 17, 2015)

Has anyone taken Fluoxetine while experiencing DP/DR symptoms and found that it made it worse? Just curious because I read somewhere that anti-depressant/anxiety medications can increase DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

Been taking it for 10 years, never had increasing DP or DR from it.


----------



## Mochan (Jul 14, 2014)

Fluoxetine did nothing for me but make things worse :-/ Started Lexapro 3 weeks ago, lets see how that goes!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2015)

it really is trial and error with SSRIS!


----------



## pocketgenius (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm on 40mg daily of Fluoxetine, makes no difference to the DR. I have read though that a good med mix for DR is 40mg of Fluoxetine and a small, 5mg dose of Modafinil, which is usually only given to narcoleptics. I'd love to know if anyone has tried that.


----------

